# El Mejor Espresso Toro Cigar Review - Good Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Have smoked this size and the fat Gordo. At times this cigar is very good. Always at least decent. Deep maduro flavor for a great price.

Read the full review here: El Mejor Espresso Toro Cigar Review - Good Cigar


----------

